# kit boxes



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

I am new so bear with me,and don't have any pigeons yet but am interested in the rollers.I was wondering do they have a loft,what is the kit box and how much time do they spend in it? I am just looking to enjoy some birds not really competing but would like some nice rolling displays


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

welcome to the world of pigeons. first when are you getting pigeons and how many, then you can decide how big you wanna do the loft. where do you live? tell us a little bit more


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

I live in St. John's Mi.I plan to get some birds as soon as the loft is complete.I have hired out so am on the schedule for the carpenter might be a couple weeks


----------

